# How many files at a time can you email to your kindle?



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

AND..
are they charging yet for the email service?

I've been emailing my kindle one file at a time. It would be a heck quicker if I could do more than one at a time and mail multiple files at once.


----------



## thejackylking #884 (Dec 3, 2008)

basically however many you can fit into your email.  I have a 10mb limit on attachments for my email.  I was able to send up to that limit and get everything back no problem.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I, too, think it's a function of your e-mail server.  Though I admit I don't usually have more than one at a time I want to send.  So far, I've not been charged and I'm sure I've sent at lest 20 or 30 files. 

Ann


----------



## koland (Nov 24, 2008)

chobitz said:


> AND..
> are they charging yet for the email service?
> 
> I've been emailing my kindle one file at a time. It would be a heck quicker if I could do more than one at a time and mail multiple files at once.


I've never been charged and have seen over 50 at a time (I think I sent around 90 at a time, once). It does take a LONG time (hours) to both send and to get the download, if you do that. It goes a bit faster if you zip up all the files and send one single attachment, but I don't know if that makes any difference on what they'll charge, when they get around to doing so.


----------

